# New Field Champion: FC Millpond's Rough N Rowdy



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Today at the Kansas City field trial. New FC!! Pedigree: Millpond Rough N Rowdy ***


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Woof Woof! Congratulations!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! What an accomplishment.:smile2:


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats.....Awesome!!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congratulations! Well done!!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Super impressive - congratulations!

I have a pup running derbies, and AA looks a long ways away from here.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome!

Congratulations to Caroline Torinus and FC Rowdy!

FTGoldens


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Also congratulations to his breeder, Medie Robinson, and his dam, Millpond Satin Finish. It appears that this title qualifies her for GRCA Outstanding Dam status.


----------

